# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Lại lang thang chổ cũ gặp đồ độc !!!

## Nam CNC

Chổ cũ đó anh em.... em chi bộn tiền, chẳng biết bán buôn sao chứ chi ra hơn 20 củ à, chóng mặt quá, mà không mua nhịn không nổi. Mua rồi làm gì bây giờ , KHOE CHƠI cho chúng nó thèm hehehe.

        Món 1 , có thể anh em nhà nghèo nào cũng thèm .
        Spindle chổi than AC 100V , thấy ghi 220W thôi, nhưng tua 16000rpm thì cũng mạnh như makita 3701N, nhưng được cái có đầu cắt riêng, xài collet phi 8mm, dùng tổng cộng 4 bạc đạn , 627, 6200, 6203 x2 cái , mua mua về thay vào cũng chóng mặt luôn, nhưng được cái làm xong thấy phê ghê.






         Món 2 độc đáo cũng không kém, em có serie harmonic cho kim loại thì giờ cũng có serie kamo seiko cho gỗ, tỉ lệ 1:10 và 1:12, dùng mặt bích chứ không dùng cốt ra nên rất dễ DIY trục A, tỉ lệ truyền nhỏ và không độ rơ thì trục A cho đồ gỗ thì hết thuốc chữa.







      Món 3, mơ ước lâu lâu rồi cái gì cũng có, em nó điền đầy bộ sưu tập. Set zero của Metrol ... hàng chuyên nghiệp cho máy chuyên nghiệp nhé.





       EM nó cấu tạo là dạng công tắc thường đóng, khi tác động vào thì hở mạch, và khi dao đi lên đến điểm đóng mạch thì điểm đó xác định là điểm chuẩn ( điểm chuẩn cách điểm zero bao nhiêu là mình tính toán nhé ) nguyên tắc thì đơn giản thế, nhưng nó đặc biệt ở đây là tiếp điểm đóng của nó là ổn định, độ chính xác là micromet nhé !!!! chuyên nghiệp mà lị.



            Hehehe chỗ cũ nhiều hàng ngon quá, mai lại đi mò tôm bắt ốc tiếp.

----------

im_atntc, Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Món cuối giá ra sao ta?

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Khoa à, có thấy tui đưa vào bộ sưu tập không hả ??? à lò xo của cảm biến hơi cứng xíu, nên dao endmill hay ballmill thì ok, chứ dao điêu khắc mũi nhỏ và nhọn em e là gãy trước khi set xong quá.

----------


## im_atntc

Món cuối đúng là chỉ mơ và thấy thui chứ chưa đc sở hửu hix thèm quá anh Nam ơi..

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## mpvmanh

Con spindel giá bao nhiêu vậy anh Nam?Liệu có yêu quá để chạy gỗ không anh?

----------


## Khoa C3

Em hỏi giá mua mà. Cái này chắc dùng để tặng thì ý nghĩa hơn bán hehe.

----------


## Mr.L

vài bữa vác bao tải lên nhà anh Nam mới dc hjchjc ^^ XÁCH BA LÔ LÊN VÀ ĐI ^^

----------


## Nam CNC

Hehehe, hôm nay mới phục hồi nhân phẩm con spindle, thay tất cả bạc đạn, thay chổi than, hàn dây, của 1 đồng công 1 lạng, còn bán là 2 lạng nha haha, quay 16000rpm , rất ok, mạnh , dư sức phay gỗ, nhưng tua 16000rpm không hiệu quả về thời gian cho điêu khắc, nhưng chơi nhôm và thau là quá ok.
-----MR.L ông khỏi đi đâu, vào nhà tui là đủ hen haha, nhưng ác cái là khoe chứ không bán ( giống cha Đài Loan ao đôi ghê )
-----KhoaC3 , em không bán nên thoải mái nói giá cho chú biết chơi, con set zero đó giá 100K ( 300K 1kg ) hôm nay mò cua bắt ốc tiếp, nếu lòi ra vài con nữa thì mới bán nha. Mà cũng sớm thôi, em tự sướng thời gian là bán hết, ai mua em cũng bán thân luôn.

----------


## Nam CNC

Buổi chiều chạy 1 vòng tìm đồ độc tiếp, hiện thời là chưa ra.
          Spindle đó lý thuyết là 220 W output , tiêu thụ thì 400W , khi tháo ra bảo trì em thấy phoi nhôm dính trên đó, vậy thì mấy anh japanese cho ăn nhôm không , chổ gá dao là phi 8mm, muốn xài 6mm em tiện collet đồng thau là xong ngay thôi mà .
------- Sau khi bảo trì xong, quay êm hơn con makita nhiều , do chạy 16000rpm nên êm hơn, độ đảo khi gá dao tại vị trí lú ra 30mm là 0.01-0.02mm thôi ( quá ok)... Đã thay chổi than chính hãng makita japan luôn ( mất 45K ... đau cả ruột ) em nó hoàn chỉnh.
------- Tình hình là có 3 đồng chí để ý đến nó, tính em khoái thể hiện thôi, làm hoàn chỉnh là vui rồi , sau đó cũng dao động trước đồng tiền à, vậy anh em cho em lời khuyên đi tính sao ta, bán giá nào , đấu giá luôn cho vui.... Mà cái giá không thấp đâu ,em mua cao và cực nhọc bảo trì quá. nhưng giá trị của nó nằm ở cái đầu, nếu nó mệnh hệ nào thì tháo ra độ con động cơ khác vào là vivu ( xài 6203 đó nha mà xài tới 2 cái , phi 17 lận , makita chỉ 6202 thôi phi 15) anh em hiểu điều đó nha....

----------


## occutit

Đấu giá đê  :Smile: )

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Mà thôi không bán nữa, giá nó cũng cao, em mà bán thì nó lại cao hơn con martek ( con này tầm 900-1000k à ) để dành xài, em khoái cái đầu cắt của nó thôi. Em có cái máy mini portable ( 120x120x250) , đang tìm spindle cho nó thì xuất hiện em này thì quá hớp.  Hoàn chỉnh hết rồi bán nguyên con cho nó ngon...

----------


## occutit

Em mua 1 triệu bác ship cho em đê. Nhích đi bác, em về làm cái router table bé bé để trong nhà làm đồ chơi, he he.

----------


## Khoa C3

Lão này không khoái bán làm đồ chơi đâu, ta toàn phải nói dối là mua về làm đồ kiếm tiền đấy.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## occutit

Mi nói thế là mi sẽ bi cắt cổ đó  :Smile: ) phải khóc lóc năn nỉ, lão mới bán giá mềm cho mi chứ. Ta đang găm 4 cái mâm cặp 4 chấu, ta sẽ tống tình  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

Xin lỗi chịu không nổi 2 bác, em buôn bán cũng vài năm, già rồi, đầu có đất sét luôn rồi.... vui vẻ thân tình chơi giá sát sàn, chứ lạng quạng chơi một phát ôm đầu máu mà vẫn phải mua à ( hàng em độc lắm à ) heehhehe

       Chưa bán spindle được đâu, bán rồi tìm đâu ra con ngon bổ rẻ như vậy , ôm 1 chai không đủ 1 tiếng dạo bãi nữa là.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> .........
>          Món 2 độc đáo cũng không kém, em có serie harmonic cho kim loại thì giờ cũng có serie kamo seiko cho gỗ, tỉ lệ 1:10 và 1:12, dùng mặt bích chứ không dùng cốt ra nên rất dễ DIY trục A, tỉ lệ truyền nhỏ và không độ rơ thì trục A cho đồ gỗ thì hết thuốc chữa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   .......


Bác Namcnc cho mình thỉnh giáo 1 phát: 

cái lỗ có then kia lắp với motor kiểu gì nhỉ?

Chẳng lẽ lại đóng chặt?
Nếu vậy thì xét về ghép trục không tốt lắm, đỏi hỏi phải chính xác cao!

----------


## Nam CNC

Dạ đúng với những gì anh nghĩ , nó là lắp ghép chính xác qua then , có lần em tháo 1 con có lắp ghép kiểu này, rất khít nhưng không chặt đến mức phải đóng, kéo mạnh tay xíu là ra ngay, em nghĩ trong quá trình truyền động tốc độ không cực cao, có gia tốc nên không có sự va đập giữa then và chốt then nên vẫn khít không có độ hở để xuất hiện độ rơ đâu anh.
     Cái này japan nó làm, nó lắp ghép cũng theo tiêu chuẩn japan nên độ chính xác không lo, chỉ sợ về VN mình anh em không làm đạt độ chính xác đó, có lần em giải quyết bằng cách tiện 1 cốt chính xác , có chốt then.... sau đó xử dụng cốt đó nối với động cơ bước qua khớp nối thì không lo độ đồng trục lắm ... vậy thì đảm bảo kĩ thuật nhưng thẫm mỹ thì em nó dài ra 1 khúc nữa. (50-60mm)

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cốt chính xác thì mình có thể tiện được hoặc mài!

Tuy nhiên xọc cái rãnh then chính xác thì hơi mệt!

Cho nên phương án cuối là kiếm cái motor có cùng kích thước danh định trục và rãnh then, và cả cái then Zin.

Cùng lắm thì làm cái then bằng phương pháp mài.

----------


## CKD

Thực ra theo em thì.. việc khó của mấy cái này không phải là độ chính xác đường kính của cốt hay lổ mà là sự đồng tâm & thẳng tâm. Anh em làm bích gá lắp mà không kiểm tra kỹ thì có khi.. dùng một thời gian motor ở lại, cốt đi nhé.  :Smile:

----------

